# Synthmaster One : question



## creativeforge (Sep 29, 2021)

With Synthmaster One, I'm facing a newbie issue (embarrassing). I get kind of stuck when this occurs, and SMO is not the only synth I have this issue with (embarrassing).

When using an arpeggiator preset, I cannot find where to modify the *BPM manually*. I checked the manual, I emailed the company (embarrassing), but so far no help.

I'm not looking to sync to DAW, just to _manually_ modify the BPM of an arpeggiator preset on the fly, so I can match parts of old songs I recorded without a sequencer, or use it as standalone (they call it Sequencer, not Arpeggiator). 

So, if you own SMO and know the answer to this, I'd be grateful for any help where I should look. 

Here is the SMO expansion I'm working with right now:




Thanks!

Andre


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 30, 2021)

OMG, NOBODY ELSE KNOWS EITHER! :emoji_astonished:


----------



## sean8877 (Sep 30, 2021)

Love me some SM One and looking forward to your sound set. That being said I have no clue how to do what you're asking about.


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 30, 2021)

sean8877 said:


> Love me some SM One and looking forward to your sound set. That being said I have no clue how to do what you're asking about.


Oh the sound expansion is not mine.



You can find it here on their website as *Bluffmonkey Darkwave*. 






SynthMaster One Mac/Windows/iOS


SynthMaster is an award-winning software synthesizer by KV331 Audio, available in VST AU and AAX formats. It ranked number 1 in MusicRadar's 'Best VST/AU Synth in the World' poll in 2016 and 2019




www.kv331audio.com





Thanks for replying, though!


----------



## sean8877 (Sep 30, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> Oh the sound expansion is not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for the confusion. Thanks for the link though, looks interesting.


----------



## woodslanding (Sep 30, 2021)

I was hoping for more answers here  I love the sound of SM, but I get pretty lost programming, and I need to sit down with the manual for sure. Good luck!!


----------

